# Beachbody workouts



## tomgirl4life (Apr 29, 2015)

Anyone here ever done any of the Team Beachbody workouts?  Most of the reviews you'll find for them online are from coaches who are in it for the money, and a lot of them have never even actually completed the program.  I've had experience with 3 of the workouts, and I don't make money from it.  Apart from one time several years ago I've never spent money on it either; not saying that I torrented them but I'm not saying that I bought them either.  

A lot of workout places say that they're gimmicky and that you can achieve the same results with any well-structured program.  Gimmicky or not, I know they work for me and they provide an easy structure.  It's hard to get easier than "Press play, record results".

I have done Insanity; that, to me, is the ultimate cardio workout.  I did that program 3 years ago when I lost a ton of weight beforehand, and it helped me lose more weight while somehow building muscle.  I don't know all the science behind it, but I was doing bodyfat measurements and I was definitely building muscle while losing fat.  I got great results from it and a humongous sense of accomplishment once I finished and saw how much I had progressed in terms of how I looked as well as my physical performance.

I have started P90X like a dozen different times; I have never been able to complete more than 2 weeks just because the workouts are so long; it's brutal and they go on forever.  I was going to try and do 4 rounds of it this year, but that ended as soon as my schedule changed at work in February.

I'm started doing P90X3 on Monday.  It's still an ass-kicker, but with each workout only 30 minutes long it's much more manageable.  I was actually concerned about the time only being 30 minutes, but after only two workouts I can already tell that it's going to be somewhat productive because I'm sweating just like I am with the 60-90 minute workouts and my heartrate gets high.  I'm not as sore as I am after a typical P90X or Insanity workout, but I think that has to do both with the shorter timeframe, and also with the fact that I can't go quite as hard as I'm used to because I am extremely out of shape at this point.  I plan on doing the X3 workout at least twice.

I'll post my Before/Afters for P90X3 when I'm done with it in 87 days, and maybe my Insanity photos as well.  In the meantime, have any of you done a Beachbody workout?


----------



## niggers (Apr 30, 2015)

>insanity
>p90x
>beachbody

dude next you'll be telling me you're doing crossfit. that shakeology shit is ridiculously expensive snake oil. i mean i'm glad you saw results with insanity but that crap is tossing money out the window. it's essentially p90x with protein drinks that you pay 5 bucks for every 8 ounces of. learn to lift, do strongmans 5x5 at first then make your own A-B routine. spend that money on a gym membership, whey protein and creatine.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh no, I downloaded Insanity.  No money spent on it or any of their ridiculously expensive supplements.  I just follow the workout videos.  Eventually I may get a gym membership, but I do well with the videos for now.  Once I get fit I may look into a gym membership, but for now I just like doing a bit of cardio and calis at home, and the videos give me a good structure as well as a "workout buddy".

I don't have the money to commit to a membership fee.  My wife's job gives a free Y membership if you sign up for it at the beginning of the year but she can't ever remember to do it.  A lot of my problem right now is just embarassment; I'm 311 pounds and 5'9".  I look like I'm carrying a Volkswagen where my stomach should be.  

Another problem I have is that most people who criticize the programs have never tried it themselves.  There are several independent sites that are not affiliated with Beachbody and make no money from them that do legitimate reviews of their programs, talk about what's good and what's not.  Anytime people here P90X or Insanity they immediately condemn it because of the god-awful infomercials.  But, like any program, they will work if you do.  I'm not suggesting anybody buy the programs; they are expensive as hell.  They are also easy to find for free, and for the price of free they are a great workout, especially for a relative amateur like me.

Has anyone else ever done one of the programs?


----------



## niggers (Apr 30, 2015)

alright man, you seem to at least not be chucking money at fads, which is great. as for the embarrassment, you gotta listen to the brofessor on this one: you are literally too small to notice. not physically, but in terms of gains. you are just wallpaper to anyone who's doing serious lifts. as for losing weight, thats like 65% the kitchen instead of the gym, ya feel me? if you really calculate the calories and cut the bullshit, it works so much better than trying to burn off what you overeat.

p90x, insanity, beachbody all revolve around the same concept: if you give people a trendy workout, they'll hit the gym. hitting the gym makes you slimmer and builds muscle. thus, newly made gym rats will think "oh this must work!" but it's not really the workout in of itself, but the fact that you got people to get up off their collective asses. so, if that works for you, do it. just be wary. beachbody is something of a pyramid scheme. "coaches" sell products and recruit more "coaches" to sell shit and all that money just funnels up.

sorry if i'm preaching - i've been posting on /fit/ a lot lately and trying to get bulked up for summer


----------

